# Looking for a Dehumidification expert



## Dustin (Nov 9, 2011)

Hi All,

I am currently working for a start up company that is working on a new technology which requires the dehumidification of air. Because we are located in Southern California, we have had a difficult time finding a person to lead up our dehumidification engineering team. (Not much need for dehumidification out here.)

Are there any organizations that HVAC / Dehumidication engineers align with to look for new work? We are looking to hire a full time engineer who has serious "game" when it comes to component sizing and prototyping.

Any help that could be offered would be great. Also, feel free to PM me if you think you might be interested in hearing more about the position.

Thanks.:thumbsup:


----------

